# Khachaturian - Spartacus question



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

There's a piece from it that I can't remember what it's called. It's the really romantic one. Any ideas?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

It's probably the Adagio of Spartacus. The one with the descending series of 7th chords. Very exotic music. It has a big climax toward the end.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

The adagio is definetly my favourite Katchaturian piece! I don't understand, however, why his Sabre Dance is so popular! It just gives me a headache!


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Try the Heifetz's transcription for violin and piano.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

It's the 'Adagio of Spartacus and Phrygia' from Act 2 (it's also the first number of Suite No 2 extracted from the ballet)


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

oisfetz said:


> Try the Heifetz's transcription for violin and piano.


Or Cziffra's.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I think that the Spartacus Adagio is some of the most beautiful music ever written.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Ah...The Onedin Line theme! The whole suite is great shame that part is the one that always gets the airtime ect.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

shsherm said:


> I think that the Spartacus Adagio is some of the most beautiful music ever written.


Agreed. But what a shame that Khachaturian is most often remebered for the Saber Dance.


----------

